# Cpt 36589 in Global Period



## RainyDaze (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm trying to bill Medicare for a permacath removal that was put in almost two years ago by a different doc.  The trouble is the patient had an av fistula put in less than 90 days ago by our doc and the claim denied as it is in the global period.  The reason the permacath was removed is because it was no longer needed as the fistula has matured and is in good working order.  Any thoughts?

Thanks,

Lori


----------



## Patty Basa (Mar 4, 2008)

Since this appears to be unrelated to the prior surgery, I would suggest adding a 79 modifier to the service 36589.


----------



## mmelcam (Mar 5, 2008)

I agree. You have to put the 79 modifier on the procedure to tell the insurance company that this is an unrelated procedure performed during a post op period. Without the modifier, it will be denied regardless of the diagnosis.


----------



## cmartin (Mar 13, 2008)

ditto
Connie Martin CPC


----------

